# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Dịch thuật công chứng tiếng Brazi Translate24h

## Trans24h

Brazil hay còn gọi là Brasil là một quốc gia có nền kinh tế lớn mạnh nằm trong top thế giới. Quốc gia này và Việt Nam đã có nhiều chính sách hợp tác với nhau trên mọi mặt và ngày càng được mở rộng. Chính vì lẽ đó, nhu cầu dịch thuật tiếng Brazil ngày càng tăng. Tuy nhiên, để tìm ra một địa chỉ dịch thuật tiếng Brazil là không dễ dàng vì đây được xem một ngôn ngữ hiếm tại Việt Nam.

*Ngôn ngữ sử dụng tại Brazil và dịch thuật tiếng Brazil*

Nhiều người lầm tưởng rằng ở Brazil sử dụng tiếng Brazil nhưng chính xác là họ sử dụng tiếng Bồ Đào Nha Brasil. Mặc dù có sự khác biệt lớn giữa âm vị, trọng âm giữa tiếng Bồ Đào Nha, Brazil và tiếng gốc nhưng khi viết ra thì hầu như giống nhau. Từ những điều trên ta có thể thấy rằng, dịch thuật tiếng Brazil thực chất là dịch thuật tiếng Bồ Đào Nha.

*Dịch thuật tiếng Brazil tại Việt Nam*

Như đã nói ở phần mở đầu, dịch thuật tiếng Brazil khá hiếm. Nghĩa là số lượng người học và dịch thuật tiếng Bồ Đào Nha Brasil ở Việt Nam rất ít. Điều này dẫn đến việc tìm kiếm một nơi dịch thuật ngôn ngữ này tại Việt Nam thật sự khó khăn. Tuy nhiên, Quý khách cũng đừng lo lắng. Công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp Việt Uy Tín tự hào là một trong rất ít nơi có thể thực hiện dịch thuật tiếng Brazil tại Việt Nam. Các bản dịch của chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo chất lượng tốt nhất cùng thời gian bàn giao đúng yêu cầu. Việt Uy Tín chính là điểm đến chính xác cho Quý khách.

*Các chuyên ngành dịch thuật tiếng Brazil*

Việt Uy Tín có đội ngũ chuyên viên và cộng tác viên dịch thuật tiếng Brazil đông đảo cùng với các chuyên ngành học khác nhau có thể đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của khách hàng. Các chuyên ngành chúng tôi có thể thực hiện bao gồm:
Dịch thuật công chứng tiếng BrazilDịch thuật các chuyên ngành tiếng Brazil:Dịch thuật hồ sơ thầuDịch thuật tài liệu kỹ thuậtDịch thuật tài liệu tài chínhDịch thuật tài liệu kinh tế
Ngoài những chuyên ngành nêu trên, Việt Uy Tín còn có thể thực hiện dịch thuật sang tiếng Brazil nhiều chuyên ngành hiếm, khó. Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để nhận được sự tư vấn về những chuyên ngành mà Quý khách đang cần.

*Dịch thuật tiếng Brazil tại đâu?*

Trong thời đại công nghệ 4.0 như hiên nay, làm việc online đã trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu và sự tiện lợi của khách hàng, Việt Uy Tín cho ra đời quy trình dịch thuật online với các bước cực kỳ dễ dàng và nhanh chóng. Quý khách có thể gửi yêu cầu từ bất cứ đâu, việc còn lại cứ để Việt Uy Tín lo. Chúng tôi phục vụ bất kể là Quý khách đang ở đâu trên khắp đất nước Việt Nam này.

Nếu Quý khách muốn làm việc trực tiếp với Việt Uy Tín thì có thể đến văn phòng của chúng tôi tại 2 thành phố lớn là Hồ Chí Minh và Hà Nội:

*Dịch thuật công chứng tiếng Brazil*

Không những dịch thuật mà Việt Uy Tín còn có thể hỗ trợ Quý khách dịch thuật công chứng tiếng Brazil tạo sự thuận tiện nhất cho khách hàng

*Chúng tôi có thể xử lý hầu hết các loại giấy tờ bao gồm:*

Các loại hồ sơ cá nhân bao gồm: Chứng minh nhân dân, giấy phép lái xe, giấy khai sinh, giấy kết hôn, giấy ly hôn...

Các loại hồ sơ của tổ chức và doanh nghiệp bao gồm: Các hợp đồng thương mại, đăng ký kinh doanh, hồ sơ luật...

Và đặc biệt, một dịch vụ được khách hàng Việt Uy Tín đánh giá rất cao đó là dịch thuật công chứng lấy ngay. Chỉ cần vài giờ là bạn đã có giấy tờ công chứng mà mình muốn, rất thuận tiện và tiết kiệm thời gian.

*Chi phí dịch thuật tiếng Brazil*

Tiếng Bồ Đào Nha Brazil rất phổ biến trên thế giới nhưng tại Việt Nam thì đây là một ngôn ngữ hiếm. Chính vì điều này mà giá dịch thuật của ngôn ngữ này cũng nằm ở mức cao. Nhưng Quý khách cũng đừng lo lắng, Việt Uy Tín đã tối ưu chi phí tốt nhất để đảm bảo phục vụ khách hàng tốt nhất.

*Giá dịch thuật tiếng Brazil*

Độ hiếm của ngôn ngữ: Ở đây chỉ ít người học và dịch tại Việt Nam, cho nên việc tìm kiếm dịch thuật viên trở nên khó khăn khiến chi phí đắt hơn.

Độ dài văn bản và thời gian hoàn thành: Hiển nhiên nếu Quý khách yêu cầu dịch thuật một văn bản rất dài trong thời gian ngắn thì giá sẽ đắt hơn bình thường.

Chuyên ngành: Cũng giống như độ hiếm của ngôn ngữ, các chuyên ngành khó, ít người học sẽ có giá cao hơn so với các chuyên ngành thông dụng.

Dịch ngược hay dịch xuôi: Ngược xuôi ở đây ý nói Quý khách muốn dịch thuật từ tiếng Brazil sang tiếng Việt(xuôi) hay từ tiếng Việt sang tiếng Brazil (ngược). Giá dịch xuôi thông thường sẽ rẻ hơn giá dịch ngược khoảng 40%.

Giới thiệu về Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá rẻ nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

Web: https://www.metooo.io/u/dichthuatcongchung24h

https://bigpicture.net/users/dich-th...chung-trans24h

----------

